
Hacking traffic lights for fun and profit - phreeza
http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2014/07/hacking-traffic-lights-for-fun-and-profit
======
SixSigma
> This streamlines the flow of traffic.

Are you sure? It was revealed in 2009 that traffic light systems had been used
to maximize fuel duty in the UK.

[http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7998182.stm](http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7998182.stm)

"Previously the Department for Transport (DfT) had discouraged the systems
which reduce fuel use, resulting in less tax being paid to the Treasury."

